

Liberate Your EveryDNS Records - eastdakota
http://blog.cloudflare.com/everydns-magic-data-liberation-tool-redux

======
rcrowley
EveryDNS was the best. I switched last week to Rackspace Cloud DNS which, as
best I can tell, is free(ish).

The DNS manager is hidden away within Hosting -> Cloud Servers -> (any random
server) but accepts arbitrary records. No promises here that the records live
on when you delete your last Rackspace Cloud instance.

Kudos to CloudFlare for offering export tools despite obstacles.

------
pbreit
I love what CloudFlare is doing. From offering a free service to basically
cache and speed up your web site for free with minimal set up, to hosting
CDNjs, to doing deals with MediaTemple to helping peeps migrate from EveryDNS.
Major props.

